# Uk Motorhome & Caravan Spring Fair Newark



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just to let you know that booking is now available for the Spring Fair Show at Newark.

If you book before 31st January 2010 and tell them you want to camp with Motorhomefacts you will get it at the discounted price of £30 instead of £35 for the weekend, so book early folks.



Jacquie


----------



## lucy2

You sound like Fred Pontin Book Early!!


----------



## Snelly

Im dead tempted to book in with MHF... I didnt like being in the 'exhibitors' camp (the car park) last year.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Shane

Your more than welcome to pitch up with us  


Jacquie


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Jacquie,

When exactly is the Newark show?  

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## clianthus

Hi Sue

Jac's away at the moment and her internet isn't that reliable :roll:

The date and full info of the Spring show at Newark is listed in the rally section:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=249

So come on as Mr Pontin said "Book Early" :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Only 14 of you coming to Newark then!!! we will not will the cup again next year at this rate :roll:  and most on the list are unconfirmed as well 8O 

Get booking folks if you want it at the cheaper rate of £30 for the weekend book before 31st January 2010 we have plenty of room for a few more of you to join us at Newark



Jacquie


----------



## badger

Not sure of our actions this spring Jacquie, will let you know as soon as.


----------



## motorhomer2

LadyJ said:


> Only 14 of you coming to Newark then!!! we will not will the cup again next year at this rate :roll:  and most on the list are unconfirmed as well 8O
> 
> Get booking folks if you want it at the cheaper rate of £30 for the weekend book before 31st January 2010 we have plenty of room for a few more of you to join us at Newark
> 
> Jacquie


Definately coming Jackie just not booked yet been sorting other things at the . Just had both services done pricey now tax disc renewel van gone up as usual, driving licence renewal for both of us and passports. Think we need a mortgage now.

Motorhomer


----------



## LadyJ

I know everybody is leaving it to the last minuet to book :roll: we had 45 on the list this year so we sure could do with a few more coming next year please :wink:

Also I don't know if you have noticed we do have a follow on MEET arranged at Mablethorpe there are 7 of us now booked in and if you book early like now the price is £18 for 4 nights with electric on a grass pitch.

Golden Sands Mablethorpe Meet

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Just to let you know whats on offer at Newark

The UK Motorhome & Caravan Spring Fair returns to Newark Showground in Nottinghamshire on March 27th & 28th, providing a great start to the 2010 season for all motorhome and caravan owners alike.

This popular national show attracts several thousand visitors and weekend campers, plus over 150 trade stands, both indoor and outdoor, showcasing new and used motorhomes and caravans, as well as all types of accessories and essentials for the forthcoming season.

As usual, weekend campers will be treated to great entertainment - headline acts for 2010 include 'The Blueprint Blues Brothers', plus leading UK country band 'West Virginia', supported by magician 'Jonathan Shotton', comedian 'Josh Daniels' and much more. Weekend camping is great value, priced at just £35 per pitch (to book call 01775 723723) - please book early as this show sells out!!!

Day tickets are £6 on the day or just £5 in advance (book online or call 0871 2307145). New for 2010 - Kids go free! Admission is now free of charge for under 14's accompanied by an adult, either as day visitors or weekend campers.

Tickets to the UK Motorhome & Caravan Spring Fair are available now, and would make an ideal Christmas gift for any motorhome or caravan owner.

Visitors to the Spring Fair will have the chance to win one of several superb 'ipod' music players at the event courtesy of the show sponsor, leading insurer 'Cover 4 Caravans'. The show is also supported by The Caravan Channel, plus Practical Motorhome and Practical Caravan magazines, all of whom will be attending the show.

For more information and to download or request booking forms, go to www.ukspringfair.co.uk or call organisers Event Developments Ltd on 01775 723723.

Event Developments have also introduced The UK Motorhome & Caravan Autumn Fair on September 4th & 5th 2010 at Newark Showground. Entertainment includes very special guest TV legend 'Jim Bowen' plus leading country music, comedy and magic. For details see www.ukautumnfair.co.uk

So come on folks get adding your names to the rally listy please

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just to remind you all if you are planning on coming to Newark and you want to get it at the cheaper rate of £30 for the weekend please book before 31st January 2010, and could we have a few more of you coming please else we won't win the cup this year!!!


Jacquie


----------



## Lijaloo

Have just downloaded the booking form and will phone tomorrow to book a place. This will be our first visit to the show. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Ligaloo look forward to seeing you there  


Only 24 days left to book at the cheaper rate of £30 and we could do with a few more coming, we only just piped the others to the cup last year 8O 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Change of comedian for Newark

Top class comedy entertainer Martin Gold has joined the entertainment line-up for the UK Motorhome & Caravan Spring Fair 2010.

Martin appears as part of the free evening entertainment for Weekend Campers on the Saturday evening within the luxury 'Cedric Ford Pavilion', along with one of the UK's best country music bands 'West Virginia'.

Martin Gold replaces fellow comedian Josh Daniels, who is now unable to appear due to commitments in Hong Kong. For more details on Martin Gold, the former Variety Club GB Comedian Of The Year, see www.martingold.com

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Oh come you lot lets be having a good turn out for Newark we had 45 last year on the rally and only 24 on there now!!!!

For those of you that do not have to rush back to work we do have a follow on meet at Golden Sands Mablethorpe 4 nights for £17.10 at the moment inc elec and funworks passes, book yourselves direct with Haven


Jacquie


----------



## suedew

Just need to phone and book and we are sorted, thinking about Mablethorpe, but not sure they will let me in after 1989  :lol: :lol: 
Sue


----------



## LadyJ

suedew said:


> Just need to phone and book and we are sorted, thinking about Mablethorpe, but not sure they will let me n after 1989  :lol: :lol:
> Sue


Great Sue 

Now come on tell all just what did you get up to in Mablethorpe in 1989 :roll: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## suedew

Hi Jaquie, will reveal all, (no pun intended) after a few drinks if we get there.
Sue
p.s. That is Not what happened


----------



## prof20

Hi Jaquie,

Now confirmed - See you there.

Roger & Frances


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Roger & Frances look forward to seeing you there.  



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

There are still quite a few on the rally listy still unconfirmed  you only have 19 days now to get it at the cheaper price of £30 and we could still do with a few more of you coming please.


Jacquie


----------



## Hezbez

Hi Jacqui,

What's the deadline for booking Newark, to ensure you get to camp with MHF?


----------



## LadyJ

Hezbez said:


> Hi Jacqui,
> 
> What's the deadline for booking Newark, to ensure you get to camp with MHF?


Hi Morag

I have no idea :roll: nobody told me that :lol: but I will check with Event watch this space!!!

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Latest date for booking is 31st January 2010 if you want it at the cheaper rate of £30 for the weekend.

Latest date for pre booking to be able to park with us at the dearer rate of £35 for the weekend is 19th March 2010


Jacquie


----------



## hippypair

Hi Jaquie,
Have just phoned and booked for the Newark spring Fair,thought I would let you know.
Terry.


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Terry hope we get to see you this time



Jacquie


----------



## Lijaloo

Confirmation arrived today. Looking forward to meeting you all.

Linda and John


----------



## LadyJ

Lijaloo said:


> Confirmation arrived today. Looking forward to meeting you all.
> 
> Linda and John


Hi Linda & John

You do not appear to be on the rally list could you please add yourself to it. Thanks look forward to seeing you there

Newark Show Rally

Jacquie


----------



## madontour

Hi

rally marshalls have PMs - we are now confirmed for the rally

mike


----------



## LadyJ

madontour said:


> Hi
> 
> rally marshalls have PMs - we are now confirmed for the rally
> 
> mike


Thanks Mike hope to get to see you this time :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still quite a few unconfirmed on the rally listy, they being

Sonesta
meurig
polo
suedew
scottie
Jezport
JimM
artona

Only 13 days left now for the cheaper price booking.



Jacquie


----------



## Toddles

Hi
we have booked today for this event. See you in March
Cally & Tony


----------



## RichardandMary

Hi Both

Thanks for letting us know I have confirmed you.

See you there

Regards

Richard


----------



## wakk44

Also booked today,so can you confirm please


----------



## clianthus

Hi wakk44

I've comfirmed you on the list, thanks for letting us know.

Hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## scottie

*Generators at the show*

Hi
Is simon from planet generators going to be at the show servicing generators this year,as mine is needing looking at.
scottie


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Generators at the show*



scottie said:


> Hi
> Is simon from planet generators going to be at the show servicing generators this year,as mine is needing looking at.
> scottie


Yes George Simon will be there and special offer £30 for a service usually £45 so if anybody wants there genny servicing pm PlanetGen

Jacquie


----------



## PlanetGen

*Re: Generators at the show*



LadyJ said:


> scottie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Is simon from planet generators going to be at the show servicing generators this year,as mine is needing looking at.
> scottie
> 
> 
> 
> Yes George Simon will be there and special offer £30 for a service usually £45 so if anybody wants there genny servicing pm Planet-Gen
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Thanks Jacquie, yes Planet will be there, we will be supporting Shane at Snellyvision as he has asked if we could help as he wants to take the Planet Solar and Generators. 
As ever we will be servicing for MHF if anyone wants one please send me a pm, dont turn up on the day, this happened at the global and by 8pm I was desperate for a beer! :wink:

Also you are all welcome to come and say hi, grab a drink down at the stand!
Simon


----------



## camoyboy

Booked and confirmed, see you there.
Colin and Sara


----------



## Polo

*Spring Fair, Newark*

Hi Jacquie. Will not confirm till nearer the time even though its a fiver cheaper if done now. Knowing our luck, we will book and do the necessary and something will come along and stop us! Fingers crossed we will see you there. It will be nice to just be one of the visiting public for a change.


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Colin

Any more now booked :?: :?: :?: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Spring Fair, Newark*



Polo said:


> Hi Jacquie. Will not confirm till nearer the time even though its a fiver cheaper if done now. Knowing our luck, we will book and do the necessary and something will come along and stop us! Fingers crossed we will see you there. It will be nice to just be one of the visiting public for a change.


Ok Beth & Ray but don't bank on just sitting about :lol: we can always find you something to do :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## BIGLAD

*Newark*

Hello all, booked pitch for show.Will be back from Spain on 25th arrive Portsmouth 5.30 pm.
Any recomendations for camp site nr Portsmouth.
Looking forward to meeting you all.

Maurice & Chris Black (BIGLAD)


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Newark*



BIGLAD said:


> Hello all, booked pitch for show.Will be back from Spain on 25th arrive Portsmouth 5.30 pm.
> Any recomendations for camp site nr Portsmouth.
> Looking forward to meeting you all.
> 
> Maurice & Chris Black (BIGLAD)


Hi Maurice & Chris

Look forward to seeing you at Newark. 
You could try Southsea Leisure Park although its very expensiveSouthsea Leisure Park

Jacquie


----------



## bluereiver

Hi

We have booked and confirmed. Still awaiting written confirmation from organisers.

Looking forward to seeing everyone again.

Sam & Helen


----------



## LadyJ

bluereiver said:


> Hi
> 
> We have booked and confirmed. Still awaiting written confirmation from organisers.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone again.
> 
> Sam & Helen


Well done Sam & Helen look forward to seeing you both there 

Now we still have a few unconfirmed and we do still have plenty of room if a few more of you want to join us there.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more coming :?: you only have 9 days left now to book at the cheaper rate.



Jacquie


----------



## Hezbez

LadyJ said:


> Any more coming :?: you only have 9 days left now to book at the cheaper rate.
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacqui,

I've added our name to the list of attendees for Newark.
I will book with the organisers this weekend and let you know when I receive confirmation.

Look forward to meeting you


----------



## LadyJ

Jolly good Morag look forward to seeing you there  


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Last week to book folks at the cheaper rate

We do still have plenty of room if a few more want to join us there


Quite a few still unconfirmed on the rally list as well

Sonesta
meurig
Polo
suedew
Jezport
JimM
artona
amander




Jacquie


----------



## Harp07

*Newark Show*

Hi Jacky,
Confirmed This morning.

Jim.


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Jim your a gudun  


Anymore now booked?????



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Aww come on folks get booking with Event.

Nukie wants another cup to put in his cabinet :lol: you never know he might even throw in a few bottles to celebrate with if we win it again  

Plenty of room for a few more to join us at Newark


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

I know your all waiting to see what the weather is going to be like :lol: well we have ordered the sun :lol: thats if I got the spell right that is :roll: 8O 


Jacquie


----------



## scottie

Hi Jac
I have confirmed today.  

george


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you George ive taken you off me naughty list now :lol: 


Any more now booked??????????



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only 4 days left now to book at the cheaper rate folks

Still quite a few unconfirmed on the rally list!!! please let me know when you have booked with Event Developments


Jacquie


----------



## waspes

Hi Jacquie, we have booked and payed today.

Peter.


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Peter your another gudun  

Now I have a bit of a delema :roll: as we won the cup last year for the biggest turn out we have the offer of use of the hut by the main gate BUT if we want to use this then we have to pitch up by it!!! and from what we remember that pitch was rather muddy last year also I was told the hut was rather cold :roll: also its a bit of a hike to the show from there.

I myself would much rather keep our usual pitch which is closer to the show and also much harder ground, but we can not have use of the hut if we do this although I have asked Event if maybe we could have use of the hut for one night from our usual pitch (would mean a hike up to it) and they could let whoever they park near the hut use it the other night.

So I need to know what you the members think would we use the hut?? or will most of you be going to the entertainment anyway so hut not needed?

Please let me know what you think?


Jacquie


----------



## prof20

Hi,
Same pitches as last year please.

Thank you,
Roger & Frances


----------



## LadyJ

I have now added a poll could you all place your votes please

Thanks

Jacquie

Re this in case you missed it on the other page:lol:

Now I have a bit of a delema Rolling Eyes as we won the cup last year for the biggest turn out we have the offer of use of the hut by the main gate BUT if we want to use this then we have to pitch up by it!!! and from what we remember that pitch was rather muddy last year also I was told the hut was rather cold Rolling Eyes also its a bit of a hike to the show from there.

I myself would much rather keep our usual pitch which is closer to the show and also much harder ground, but we can not have use of the hut if we do this although I have asked Event if maybe we could have use of the hut for one night from our usual pitch (would mean a hike up to it) and they could let whoever they park near the hut use it the other night.

So I need to know what you the members think would we use the hut?? or will most of you be going to the entertainment anyway so hut not needed?

Please let me know what you think?


----------



## suedew

Confirming, thanks for the reminder Jacquie.
Sue


----------



## LadyJ

suedew said:


> Confirming, thanks for the reminder Jacquie.
> Sue


Thanks Sue all confirmed now  did you vote on me poll?

We still have quite a few unconfirmed could the following folks get a move on please and book or if your not coming let me know so I can take you off the list

meurig
Polo
Jezport
JimM
artona
amander

Jacquie


----------



## Harp07

LadyJ said:


> I have now added a poll could you all place your votes please
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> Re this in case you missed it on the other page:lol:
> 
> Now I have a bit of a delema Rolling Eyes as we won the cup last year for the biggest turn out we have the offer of use of the hut by the main gate BUT if we want to use this then we have to pitch up by it!!! and from what we remember that pitch was rather muddy last year also I was told the hut was rather cold Rolling Eyes also its a bit of a hike to the show from there.
> 
> I myself would much rather keep our usual pitch which is closer to the show and also much harder ground, but we can not have use of the hut if we do this although I have asked Event if maybe we could have use of the hut for one night from our usual pitch (would mean a hike up to it) and they could let whoever they park near the hut use it the other night.
> 
> So I need to know what you the members think would we use the hut?? or will most of you be going to the entertainment anyway so hut not needed?
> 
> Please let me know what you think?


Yes Jacquie we have cast our vote.

Cheers Jim


----------



## domannhal

We have'nt been before so don't really know what to vote, but firm ground has to be favourite, so that's what we've voted for. :?


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Jacquie,

I have booked today so please confirm me on your list.  

We will look forward to meeting you all.

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Sue your another gudun  



Any more now booked??????????????????


We do still have plenty of room as well if a few more would like to join us at Newark


Jacquie


----------



## motorhomer2

Hello Jackie

Same pitch area prefered that we had last time otherwise it is to far for me to visit the actual show and my knee is a lot worse now. 


Motorhomer2


----------



## LadyJ

Up date on the pitch and hut situation

Event have said we can stay in our usual spot at Newark  and if any of you want to use the hut to meet up we have use of it for Friday & Saturday evenings.You will have to hike up to it though from our pitch.

I will need a volunteer to take charge in the hut though, as I can't be in 2 places at once on Friday as folks will still be arriving up to god knows what time :roll: 

So hands up for being host in the hut please :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Today is the last day for booking at the cheaper rate folks any booking after today will be at the rate of £35 for the weekend.


No body want to play host in the hut then???????????????


Jacquie


----------



## Hezbez

Hi Jacqui, 

Confirmation now received from Newark.

(Hope you get someone to man the hut).


----------



## LadyJ

For those on the rally list still un confirmed if you want the cheaper rate book today as after today it is £35

Unconfirmed are

JimM (I know why)
artona ( I know why)
amander
dpal3


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Booking still available for Newark but is now at the rate of £35 for the weekend

We do still have plenty of room for a few more to join us there as well 

Any more of you coming then?????????????


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

We do still have plenty of room for a few more at Newark so if you are thinking of coming please get and add yourselves to the rally list and book direct with Event Developments.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Can you all please print a copy of the MHF Badge and place in your windows for this rally with your user name on it. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Umm folks we seem to be getting a little behind in the booking stakes  we ain't going to win the cup again at this rate :roll: so if a few more of you would like to join us at Newark please add your selves to the rally list and book with Event Developments a.s.a.p.

Could those on the list still showing unconfirmed please let me know when they have booked. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## Polo

*Spring Fair*

Hi there. Well you can now take us out of the naughty corner have booked today, so are now keeping everything tightly crossed that nothing goes wrong. See you soon

Beth and Ray


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Spring Fair*



Polo said:


> Hi there. Well you can now take us out of the naughty corner have booked today, so are now keeping everything tightly crossed that nothing goes wrong. See you soon
> 
> Beth and Ray


Thanks Beth & Ray your guduns  Ive taken you off me naughty list now :lol: look forward to seeing you both and the doggies there.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Anymore coming to Newark??????????



Jacquie


----------



## Jezport

Come on lets have a few more. I thought that last years Newark show was one of the best we have attended.


----------



## Sonesta

We have never attended the Newark show before Jezport even though we only live up the road but I have heard others say it is one of the most enjoyable they have ever attended. I am looking forward to it and I just hope the weather is kind to us all? 

Don't forget the microvave will you as I'm relying on you to solve my problem! Lol  

Sue


----------



## Jezport

Sonesta said:


> We have never attended the Newark show before Jezport even though we only live up the road but I have heard others say it is one of the most enjoyable they have ever attended. I am looking forward to it and I just hope the weather is kind to us all?
> 
> Don't forget the microvave will you as I'm relying on you to solve my problem! Lol
> 
> Sue


Dont worry I will bring it


----------



## LadyJ

Could we have a few more campers please attending Newark and could the unconfirmed please let me know when they have booked. Thanks


For those of you that have not been to Newark Show before we do have one of the best pitches there  very near to all the attractions, although not so near to the toilet emptying  bring wheels :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## scottie

bump, :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Oh I see we have another joining us welcome roncab, have you booked Ronnie? is the helmet pain coming as well? :lol: 



Any more coming to Newark??????????????


Jacquie


----------



## roncab

*newark show*

hi jackquie yes booked and confirmed with event i dont know if billy is going we have only just arrived back from spain looking forward to meeting everybody again regards ron & jeanette


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Ron look forward to seeing you both again  


Now can we have a few more coming as that other lot who think they are 
F :lol: seem to be in the lead in the booking stakes :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## suenmike

Has anyone had there tickets yet for the Newark show :?:


----------



## LadyJ

suenmike said:


> Has anyone had there tickets yet for the Newark show :?:


Hi suenmike

Event do not usually send the tickets out until about 2 weeks before the show I don't think so I wouldn't panic yet  they do usually send a confirmation letter though when booking I think.

Jacquie


----------



## lucy2

I saw helmet man today at NEC show today (sat) without helmet but not to talk to, I was busy eating & drinking beer ( didnt buy either at show) not at their prices!!!


----------



## LadyJ

Was he creating havoc at NEC then :lol: 


Now come on we really do need a few more of you joining us at Newark please pretty please.




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Oh I see we have a couple more coming to Newark well done cronkle and ICDSUN look forward to seeing you all again  


Now we still need just a few more to stand a chance of the cup again this year and could the unconfirmed please let us know when they have booked. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Just had this from Event a list of traders that will be at Newark

Indoor and outdoor trade stands already confirmed for the UK Motorhome & Caravan Spring Fair include the following:

158 Performance
ABC Leisure
A S Air Suspension UK Ltd
A S Bikes
Abbey Clothing
All Solar Ltd
Arnchem Ltd
Aten Lighting
Auto-Mate
Automobile Association
Banner Batteries GB Ltd
Berkley Owls
Borders Leisure
Brownhills Motorhomes Ltd
C B Trading Co
Calder Leisure
Camper UK
Campercare
Camping & Caravanning Club
Camping International
Candyman
Car-Modities
Care-A-Van
Care-Avan
Chemrite / Carapak
Convert Your Van Ltd
Cotton Shirt Company
Country Seats UK
Cover 4 Caravans
Craft People 2000
Crakatak
Crusty Pie Company
D & J Catering
D & T Windbreak Solutions
D N S Leather Shop
Detroit Solar
Do Binoculars
Dogs Trust
Doreen Preston & Son
E-Mag
Eddie & Sandie Mander Ltd
Edgehill Motorhomes
Elite Camper Conversions Ltd
Euro Therapy
Feet 1st
Fen Country
Foodstation Ltd
Franks Caravans
Freedom Motorhomes
Freedom Is Ltd
Fuller Motorhhomes
G P S
General Gardening Services
Griffin American Motorhomes
Gillivers Ltd
Hat-Titude
Hill View Awnings
Hollis & Brown Leisure & Touring
Homemaker
Homestead Caravan Centre Ltd
J & P Hats
J Mathews
J M Goods
J M Optics Ltd
Kids Clocks
Kingsmill Leisure Vehicles Ltd
Lifes A Breeze
Lime Tree Pantry
Lowdham Leisureworld
Lymnbank Farm Cheese Co
Made In China
Meadowlands Lodge Park
Memory Foam Pillows & Toppers
Mendelssohns
Motorplus Motorhomes Derby
N T Windbreaks
National Trust
Oak Tree Motorhomes
Oakwell Motorhomes
Outdoor World (North West) Ltd
Pans & Co
S & R Picker
Powered Bicycles
Powr Products
Practical Motorhome & Practical Caravan
Puncturesafe (SK)
Puncturesafe Lincoln
Roadpro Ltd
Rose Awnings
Raskelf Memory Foam
S T T Group
Seventy Seven Motor Co
Shawbury Vintners
Sleek Leisure
Smart Outdoors & Smart Floor
Snellyvision
Star Spangled Spanner
Starkies
Sticky Vicky Vinyl
Stitch N Fix
Sun Leisure
Taylormade
That Leisure Co Ltd
Timberland Motorhomes
Torksey Caravans
Tourershine
Tow-Bars 2 Tow-Cars Ltd
Tribute Pictures
Waggy Tails Store
Warwickshire Clothing
Waveney Campers
Wildax Motorhomes
Windbreak Leisure
Workwear UK Ltd


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All


Still room at Newark folks, booking closes on 19th March and could the unconfirmed on the rally list please let us know if they have now booked or if you are not coming please let us know. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still got 4 on the rally list un confirmed :roll: can you guys please either get and book or let me know what your doing coming or going :lol: 

If a few more of you want to join us at Newark you only have a few days left to book now so jump to it and add your names to the rally list and book direct with Event Developments.


Jacquie


----------



## Hezbez

Has anyone received their tickets for Newark yet?

I think I remember them saying they would be sent out approx 2 weeks before the show.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Moraig!

Ours came today, as did another member's. Panic not... well, not yet! :roll: :wink: 

See you at Newark!


----------



## Snelly

Dont worry, im a trader and I havent got my tickets yet!


----------



## Hezbez

UncleNorm said:


> Hi Moraig!
> 
> Ours came today, as did another member's. Panic not... well, not yet! :roll: :wink:
> 
> See you at Newark!


I'll look out for them arriving soon then.

Looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## motorhomer2

Ours came yeterday

Motorhomer


----------



## LadyJ

Any more of you joining us at Newark next week please be quick adding your names to the rally list and booking direct with Event Developments.

Could the un confirmed please let us know when they have booked time is marching folks :roll: 



Jacquie


----------



## artona

we are now confirmed Jac and waiting for tickets to arrive

stew


----------



## LadyJ

artona said:


> we are now confirmed Jac and waiting for tickets to arrive
> 
> stew


Jolly good Stew  now that only leaves 3 on the rally list un confirmed :roll: if any more of you are thinking of coming to Newark booking closes on Friday 19th March so be quick if you want to join us there.

Jacquie


----------



## paulmold

LadyJ said:


> booking closes on Friday 19th April so be quick if you want to join us there. Jacquie


I think you mean March!!!!

We are booked but going in the C&CC section as we are with other friends who are not in MHF but will make a point of coming to say hello.


----------



## LadyJ

Oops thank you Paul yes I did mean March silly me:roll: ive altered it now.

Any more late comers then????



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Only today and tomorrow left to book with Event Developments if you want to join us at Newark so if you thinking of coming jump to it please and add yourself to the rally listy.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All


Last day for booking this event is TODAY

As nobody offered to man the hut that we could have use of and most of you wanted to stay on our original pitch at Newark we very kindly donated the use of the hut to another club 8) 





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Pre booking for Newark is now closed



Jacquie


----------



## Jezport

LadyJ said:


> Pre booking for Newark is now closed
> 
> Jacquie


What are the scores on the doors? How many have booked?


----------



## LadyJ

I should think we have about 54 booked but have not had Events list yet, so I think prob that F :lol: lot have beat us this time  


If anybody wants some tickets "bowboy" has some to sell on as he cannot make it, so please pm him if you want them. If you have them could you please let me know who your are. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

The gates open at 9am on Friday and will close at 9pm so if you are later than 9pm arriving you may have to park outside and coming in in the morning

RichardandMary and myself would appreciate it if you could let us know if you are parked outside as it saves us hanging about in the cold waiting for you.

Also if any of you are not going to make it please let us know either by text or ring us as we may not have an internet connection there so not much good posting on here.

My mobile number is 0753 863 6122

RichardandMary's mobile number is 0772 410 7174


Jacquie


----------



## Jezport

We should be leaving Leeds @ 3.30 and driving straight there.


----------



## coppo

Hi
Has anybody heard the forecast for the weekend, we have a week off from wednesday and i have just realised it coincides with the show.
We don't want to be traipsing(if thats the right word :lol: ) about in the mud all weekend, i looked at the weather until friday and it doesn't look very good.

Paul.


----------



## twoofakind

Oh blow, left booking to last minute because not sure where we'd be. Now missed out booking closed. Moral there


----------



## coppo

twoofakind said:


> Oh blow, left booking to last minute because not sure where we'd be. Now missed out booking closed. Moral there


Hi
You mean they are full up and we couldn't go even if we wanted to?

Paul.


----------



## LadyJ

I think you can still pay on the gate, it is just the pre booking that is closed for the club areas.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

twoofakind said:


> Oh blow, left booking to last minute because not sure where we'd be. Now missed out booking closed. Moral there


bowboy has some tickets he wants to sell on why don't you pm him

Jacquie


----------



## twoofakind

Hi Jacquie

Does that mean if we turn up we park 'alone' :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

twoofakind said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> Does that mean if we turn up we park 'alone' :lol:


Oh no you just get put in General Camping area, although sometimes Event will allow you to park in our area as long as we have room for you if you ask nicely on the gate.

It its a Warner's show though no way would they let you into the club area :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## twoofakind

Thanks Jacquie

We will leave Kent Thursday and take pot luck Friday and be more organised next time.


----------



## Jezport

Is it with phoning them and seeing if they will take your booking, you never know we are after all in a recession


----------



## LadyJ

Well it seems we have a few more attending who have booked but not added there names to the rally list :roll: 

I have opened up the list so if those of you that are not on the list could add yourselves it would be much appreciated as we do like to know who to expect!!! Thanks

We might beat the F :lol: lot yet :lol: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

These are the names Event have got that we do not have on our rally list

If you are one of ours could you please let me know and add yourself to the rally list a.s.a.p.

M. Derbyshire
John Doody
R.G. Young


Jacquie


----------



## Hezbez

LadyJ said:


> Can you all please print a copy of the MHF Badge and place in your windows for this rally with your user name on it. Thanks
> 
> Jacquie


I can't seem to get this to print off in A4.
It just comes out as really small.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## clianthus

Try this one Hezbez:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Downloads/fileuploads/badge.jpg#get


----------



## Hezbez

clianthus said:


> Try this one Hezbez:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Downloads/fileuploads/badge.jpg#get


Thanks Jenny.

Hmmm, prints off a wee bit bigger, about 50% of an A4 sheet. Is this as big as it goes?


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Morag

If you save it to your photo thingy on your computer you can re size it I think well thats what I would try :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## leseduts

Can anyone tell me what time the general public are allowed into the show. We are going but the MH is in France, so the car will get an outing. I have looked on the website but cannot find any times, maybe new glasses are required.


----------



## clianthus

Hi leseduts

Just copied this from their website:

* Gates open 9am until 5.30pm
* Car Parking Free
* Dogs are permitted but must be kept on a lead at all times

I think a trip to Specsavers is looking likely :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry couldn't resist 8O Here is a link to the page:

http://www.ukspringfair.co.uk/daytickets.html


----------



## LadyJ

Just a reminder folks to please let us know if you are not attending or if you are parked out side on Friday night

My Mobile 0753 863 6122

RichardandMarys mobile 0772 410 7174

Am on me where there today and if I can get internet to connect will post later to let you all know what conditions are like there.

Have a safe journey there and see you all soon


Jacquie


----------



## hippypair

Hi Jacquie and Richard and Mary,
Sorry to say we will not be at Newark this weekend.

Van would not start this morning,called AA and they diagnosed that as no fuel was getting to injectors problem was either Stop solenoid or fuel pump.

The mechanic who I deal with could`nt have the van in until Saturday.

We are hoping to make the mablethorpe meet some time next week.
Regards Terry.


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks for letting me know Terry hope you can make it to Mablethorpe.

Well RichardandMary and us have landed at Newark and had a nice afternoon in the sun  but sorry to say it is now chucking it down  

The ground is not too bad at the moment but I would advise bringing something to rest your wheels on our pitch is fairly solid but we do have a few puddles :roll: 

3 internet is working ok here at the moment  


Jacquie


----------



## lucy2

LadyJ said:


> Thanks for letting me know Terry hope you can make it to Mablethorpe.
> 
> Well RichardandMary and us have landed at Newark and had a nice afternoon in the sun  but sorry to say it is now chucking it down
> 
> The ground is not too bad at the moment but I would advise bringing something to rest your wheels on our pitch is fairly solid but we do have a few puddles :roll:
> 
> 3 internet is working ok here at the moment
> 
> Jacquie


 we will arrive at about 3pm tomorrow, will expect to see you on your knees praying for good weather, seems ages since we all met up at Southsea which was a really good meet, see you tomorrow        :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta

Well here in Skegness, which is not too far from Newark, it is a beautiful and sunny spring morning and I am hoping that Jacquie will log in soon and tell us that it's the same there?  

We should arrive around 5pm as we are going to try and arrive at the same time as my brother and his family, so that it is easier for the marshalls to pitch us next to one and other if at all possible.

See you all then.  

Sue


----------



## Jezport

Its a bit of a mixed bag here in Leeds, one minute its sunny thenext it looks like rain.

We are all packed and as soon as school is out we will be on our way


----------



## prof20

Sorry, couldn't make it to the show. I've got sinusitis and and ear infection, balance all to pot, and Fran has a chest infection. Both very disappointed and fed up.

Roger & Fran.


----------



## LadyJ

Sorry you couldn't make it Roger & Fran and I hope you both feel better soon.


Jacquie


----------



## AlanandJean

*Thank you*

Hi all just got back from the show which we really enjoyed, and big thanks to our marshalls on a job well done. However the biggest thanks of all must really go to a fellow member and his wife who helped us sort out a major problem with the awning as we were packing up, and the most embarsing thing is I did not have the good manners to ask there names  for which I deeply regret.

Kindest regards

Alan and Jean


----------



## Snelly

Thanks everyone who came up and said hello on the stand, its always nice to see our MHF friends. Sally and I have both said we really need to get Bertie done so we can get out there rallying and meeting with you all. Running SV has the effect of taking over our spare time (and money), so badly that last year we didn't get away at all. So this year we want to try to get away. I'll look forward to giving up our celebrity status of being the faces of SV :lol: and just getting back to enjoying going camping (and so do the kids).


----------



## an99uk

*Newark Show*

Would like to thank Jackie, John,Richard and Mary for another successful rally.
It was lovely meeting up with old friends and making some new ones

The rain held off for the weekend, pity it couldn't have held off for a couple of hours more until everyone got away. It made saying goodbyes a chilly moment.

To everyone going on to Mablethorpe, hope the weather is kind to you, have a lovely time and Sue if you must" wash the pots" make sure they are just pots you are washing :lol:

To Alan and Jean, it was a pleasure to be of assistance, just glad you got sorted.


----------



## Polo

Thanks to all at The Spring Fair involved in getting everyone tucked up and comfortable. It was great to meet and greet old and new friends and to enjoy just walking around without having to keep looking at your watch in case you were on marshalling duties. 

To those at Mablethorpe have a good break.

See you at Peterborough soon.

Beth and Ray


----------



## WingPete

*Rally Virgin*

I managed to find the group and park up safely. Didn't have chance to socialise much with you who attended, but certainly enjoyed the entertainment on Fri & Sat nights. Even got up and danced ! Made friends from the table partners, and found we all had motorbikes as common interest. Interesting conversations.
Sales people were seemingly working hard. Even had a solar panel fitted, and saved £500 on the quoted Brownhills price. 
Not happy with Brownhills, having spent most of Friday in their premises for warranty work, only to be told the fridge would not work on gas only, and they did not have time to do it !! :? They will be calling me to say when I can drive there again. Round trip of 300 miles ! 8O 
Dometic found a man who came to meet me on journey home and replaced the igniter control box in 5 mins. 
That's service.


----------



## Sonesta

We too had a lovely weekend so thanks to Jacquie and team for organising everything. It was nice to bump into so many friendly familiar faces and put faces to familiar names. 

We went along for the weekend with my brother and his family, who bought their first MH last year but sadly, we didn't get to camp with all the rest of the MHF group as by the time we arrived on the Friday teatime, all the allocated pitches were full so we pitched up a slight distance from everyone else. We still had a good time though and many old friends came and sought us out and it was nice to catch up on what they've all been up to. 

I too hope that all those that have gone on to Mablethorpe for a few days have a lovely time and the offer to make you all a cuppa if you pop into my shop in Skegness to say hello, still stands!!!! If you can't see me just ask whoever's on the till for Sue, as I might be working our the back in our office.

Sue


----------

